
The perfect cuppa (2005) - Pandavonium
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2005/feb/08/research.highereducation1
======
masonic
"For their six-page classic, the British Standards Institution was awarded the
1999 Ig Nobel Prize in the field of Literature."

It's odd that they don't mention that the Ig Nobel prize[0] is a _parody_ of
the Nobel.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ig_Nobel_Prize](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ig_Nobel_Prize)

------
renholder
Actual standard[0]

[0] - [https://www.mus-
ic.co.uk/images/blog/2006-04-27/bs_6008.pdf](https://www.mus-
ic.co.uk/images/blog/2006-04-27/bs_6008.pdf)

